# Low Water at Greenup Dam



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Went this morning and river still dropping. Bite was slow again but quality was there. Water barely had any current. Here are a couple of when it was good from 8:30-9:30. Caught mostly white bass and hybrids but a couple of drum and a channel catfish were also in the mix.


----------



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

Good looking fish!! I hope to be there in the morning. Is the lower water levels affecting the bait running?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job Look111. I was there after noon and caught a few. Yarmo, the Shad & Skipjacks are still there but no Shiners...


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

As low as it has been this year,,,,


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Yarmo this morning the bait fish were plentiful. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info as well as the encouragement. I will let you all know how it went tomorrow evening.


----------

